# Girard-perregaux Cal. 352



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

This beauty arrived this morning









*Girard-Perregaux Cal. 352 Quartz*










I'm sure you've seen these on the sales site, but what you might not have seen is the amazing movement. It may be 0 jewels (I think) but I reckon it's a work of art


















As far as I can gather, in 1969 GP developed a quartz movement with a frequency of 32,768Hz which went on to become the accepted standard. The Cal. 352 went into production around 1970. So these must indeed be among the first quartz watches available.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Love that movment


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

That movement looks pre historic compared to todays quartz motors.









GP did set the standard for quartz watches, and many mechanicals too which is why they have always been one of my favourites.

I had one of the steel JLC Master quartz watches years ago, never did work.









If I'd known that the GP models would be available so cheaply in the future I would have bought one for the movement.

Hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Neil said:



> That movement looks pre historic compared to todays quartz motors.










It does, doesn't it! Makes my Raketa quartz look like some far out creation of science-fiction!


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Gorgeous movement

Those are cool watches























Dave


----------

